# CAO Mx2 Daggers Cigar Review - Outstanding short smoke!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Im a huge fan of the Mx2 family of cigars. Who am I kidding. I do not descriminate against any cigar! I ran across these lil guys in a local cigar...

Read the full review here: CAO Mx2 Daggers Cigar Review - Outstanding short smoke!


----------

